# what supplements?



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi all, am in need of some advice please?

Basically, what supplements will work best for me in the following,

Fat loss?

I've changed my diet and started doing more cardio and bodyweight exercises, started eating better, bigger portions less times a day (2) as I used to snack a lot and started drinking more water, what supplement can aid with fat loss, I've heard green tea works?

Muscle growth?

After I've shed the excess flab I currently have, I'd like to improve muscle size and definition without getting too big, ATM I'm using bodyweight exercises and the occasional weighted exercises for my arms and upper body...


I've got a ten percent discount on protein world products so I figure I'll give them a try, hence the advice I need.

Further questions, just ask.

Thanks all


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Pint of Ice cold green tea with 1/2 lemon first thing in the morning on empty stomach, works well gor fat lose, supplements opti elite and lean extreme stack would be my recommendation. 
But main thing is your diet


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

And you shouldn't eat less times than 6 a day, if you want to burn fat, eat every 2-3 hrs , small portions containing good source of protein, complex carbs, fats and fiber supplementing with CLA helps to fight stuburn fat as well


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Audriulis said:


> And you shouldn't eat less times than 6 a day, if you want to burn fat, eat every 2-3 hrs , small portions containing good source of protein, complex carbs, fats and fiber supplementing with CLA helps to fight stuburn fat as well


Yeah I meant that I have 2 main meals a day but have snacks between these meals, and have also started with multivitamins with iron.

The supplements you've mentioned are these from protein world?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

For the size You must eat a lot, and make sure you get 2-3g protein per 1kg of your body mass, so if you eat 6 times a day and your body mass is 90kg, every meal should contain 40-50g of protein


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

luke88 said:


> Yeah I meant that I have 2 main meals a day but have snacks between these meals, and have also started with multivitamins with iron.
> 
> The supplements you've mentioned are these from protein world?


No they are not just google it


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

luke88 said:


> Hi all, am in need of some advice please?
> 
> Basically, what supplements will work best for me in the following,
> 
> ...


You don't need supplements mate, you do not need to eat loads of meals either. Unless you are a competing bodybuilder, which you will not be without a good 2-3 years basic training and just eating properly ( I find 3-4 meals a day perfect) You don't even need isolation exercises....Unless your a competing bodybuilder :thumb:

If your serous about lifting, getting strong and bigger, join us here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868&page=300

All the info you'll ever need is there. The thread is mainly targeted for strength/size but the principles are the same :thumb:

:thumb:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

My best pal who is a fitness model for NRGfuel, has a degree in physiology, another in cardiology and is currently steaming through medicine always says the best way to lose weight is to eat less and do more.

Green tea suppresses your appetite, drop sugar as much as you can like from hot drinks and cereal, stop with fizzy pop and energy drinks.

Walk, run, ride to work? daily exercise would really help improve your general health.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

My personal opinion is to just stick to doing what you're doing, for now. Look at the results after six months, and see how things are going. If you THEN find that you've hit a wall, ie. stopped making gains/losing weight, whichever you prefer, THAT is the time to start considering supplements.

If you wanted to me to shout one - just a Multivitamin will do for now.

The 'eating six small meals per day' is a kind of tricky situation to get in to. It WILL keep your metabolism active, as it will have to burn those calories - but don't forget that you are putting IN those calories. What will happen is that your body will become used to you have a small meal at those particular times of the day, and you will become not so much of an 'addict', but your body will begin to 'rely' on you consuming calories at that particular time of day, if you see what I mean.

The trick to finding what works for YOU is not to follow fads, whether it be exercise or dieting. Concentrate on your OWN diet, making single adjustments each time, and then that way you will notice what difference THAT change made...ie. if you change too much in one go, you won't understand WHAT made the difference.

Green Tea will not hurt you, and wouldn't be a bad thing for you to have, providing you want it. So if that's what you would like to try next, go ahead. Just remember the baby steps I've supplied above, and you'll be able to keep a close monitor on your progress.

This probably isn't really what you wanted to hear; having that 10% discount; but I hope it helps in some way. Patience is your best friend. :thumb:


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> My personal opinion is to just stick to doing what you're doing, for now. Look at the results after six months, and see how things are going. If you THEN find that you've hit a wall, ie. stopped making gains/losing weight, whichever you prefer, THAT is the time to start considering supplements.
> 
> If you wanted to me to shout one - just a Multivitamin will do for now.
> 
> ...


Usually I have a decent breakfast, porridge and a banana with apple juice .

Lunch is usually a sandwhich with a bottle of water and a multivitamin and usually a fisherman's/ocean pie for tea again with water.

Hmm you mentioned running, I have a field literally 5mins away from me that is roughly 3football pitches in size so I'll start running around there for 30 mins in the morning before work :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I hope to use this as a motivational thread so just subscribing.


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Flakey said:


> I hope to use this as a motivational thread so just subscribing.


Cool, I'll try keep it updated as much as possible for you and I wish you all the best on your journey :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

luke88 said:


> Usually I have a decent breakfast, porridge and a banana with apple juice .
> 
> Lunch is usually a sandwhich with a bottle of water and a multivitamin and usually a fisherman's/ocean pie for tea again with water.
> 
> Hmm you mentioned running, I have a field literally 5mins away from me that is roughly 3football pitches in size so I'll start running around there for 30 mins in the morning before work :thumb:


Try taking your multivitamin with breakfast, as this will be the time when your body is lacking in nutrients and requires extra energy to 'rise and function'. When you take your vitamin during the morning, you can also ensure that its nutrients will be effectively used during the day. :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Xploit said:


> My best pal who is a fitness model for NRGfuel, has a degree in physiology, another in cardiology and is currently steaming through medicine always says the best way to lose weight is to eat less and do more.
> 
> Green tea suppresses your appetite, drop sugar as much as you can like from hot drinks and cereal, stop with fizzy pop and energy drinks.
> 
> Walk, run, ride to work? daily exercise would really help improve your general health.


Losing weight and losing fat are two diferent things, but I agree with you on cuting down on sugar, salt and fizzy drinks, but its all try and error, we all have different genetics, in my case weight lifting works better , I still do cardio 2-3 times a week and I am on my feet all day every day, I cycle to work as well :detailer:, just be more active, there was a good advice not to do isolation exercises when you lift, better concentrate on compound moves for 2-3 years, don't use scale use a mirror to asses yourself.
There are good advices from other people so just pick what suits you best


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> My personal opinion is to just stick to doing what you're doing, for now. Look at the results after six months, and see how things are going. If you THEN find that you've hit a wall, ie. stopped making gains/losing weight, whichever you prefer, THAT is the time to start considering supplements.
> 
> If you wanted to me to shout one - just a Multivitamin will do for now.
> 
> ...


Well said, especialy about patience :thumb:


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well after looking in the mirror 5mins ago i got a shock :tumbleweed:

it looks as though im underweight  

i can clearly see atleast the middle 3/4 of my ribs on each side :doublesho:

so it looks as though im not needing any fat loss at all, what i really need is to put weight on around my upper body..


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Then stop runing and start lifting and eating as I mentioned before :thumb:, good luck mate, btw my wife never listened to me and always used to do cardio and aerobics only, but a month ago she said ok I'll try, and since then she never looked back and now she listen to me which is a big surprize to me lol , and she said that she saw more improvement in her figure in 4 weeks, than 2 years of cardio :thumb:


----------



## McGuire86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just to point out if you're going to use a multi vitamin then get a quality one. The cheap rubbish from asda, boots etc have as much nutrients as a cheap can of dog food.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

McGuire86 said:


> Just to point out if you're going to use a multi vitamin then get a quality one. The cheap rubbish from asda, boots etc have as much nutrients as a cheap can of dog food.


I get my multivitamin from Healthspan, was using Vitabiotics but Healthspan are better value for money since Amazon got rid of the Vitabiotics from subscribe & save.

You get a decent % on Topcashback for them too


----------



## McGuire86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I get my multivitamin from Healthspan, was using Vitabiotics but Healthspan are better value for money since Amazon got rid of the Vitabiotics from subscribe & save.
> 
> You get a decent % on Topcashback for them too


I get my multi vits , vitamin d, garlic and omega 3 from a site called simply supplements. Good prices and free delivery.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

McGuire86 said:


> I get my multi vits , vitamin d, garlic and omega 3 from a site called simply supplements. Good prices and free delivery.


Cheers will check them out & see how they compare :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

luke88 said:


> Well after looking in the mirror 5mins ago i got a shock :tumbleweed:
> 
> it looks as though im underweight
> 
> ...


^ without pics I can only presume you may be looking at your obliques


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Definitely not obliques mate, too far inwards, their visible just below the pectorals


----------

